# 24 Final Episode Spoiler Alert!



## Theogenes (May 19, 2009)

Hey did anybody see last night's 24 season finale?? Thoughts?
I thought it seemed a little weak, however, I think its because they are going to continue with the same story line, sort of, next year (which could be interesting). We know that Jack will be back because of Kim...propaganda for stem cell research?!?!
Anyways, I enjoyed it as usual and look forward to next year's season.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 19, 2009)

This season's finale for 24 was pretty weak, in my opinion. It moved way too slowly, left too many loose threads and I felt like nothing really got accomplished over the past 24 hours. I guess I did like the fact that a lot of the characters evolved throughout the season (Jack forgiving himself, Renee becoming like Jack, etc.)

I don't know.. maybe my expectations were just too high after watching the amazing finale for LOST.


----------



## Grafted In (May 19, 2009)

Jack praying with a Muslim imam?!?! Very weak episode to end a very weak season. I guess the writers' strike really took some of the edge off.


----------



## Grace Alone (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, but at least the woman president had good character and did the right thing regarding turning in her daughter. 

I enjoyed the season. It's the only show I watch other than American Idol. But the ending was a little weak since you just knew Kim would end up saving her dad's life. We did kinda laugh when he prayed with the Muslim man to "forgive himself". We said Jack needed to survive so a Christian could come evangelize him.


----------



## Laura (May 19, 2009)

My husband and I enjoyed the season on the whole, but were revolted by the overt political correctness of just about every aspect of the finale. Especially Jack receiving end-of-life "counsel" from the imam, who was really just an Oprah-like caricature of a Muslim. "Let us forgive ourselves"--please! I actually half-expected James White (he watches the show) to blog about it, because it would be a good opportunity for contrasting the naive American's favorable opinion of Islam with the actual teachings.


----------



## ZackF (May 19, 2009)

Most screenwriters don't get any religion right and so I didn't expect much from that. I expect most Muslims to be offended though. 

The "Jack facing his demons before he dies" bit is so out of place and ineffective when we know Sutherland has signed contract extensions. The whole dramatic episode looked bolted on. Even if the next seasons "day" continues from the current "day" we know better than to expect Jack will be laying on his back in a hospital for 24 episodes. They shouldn't even try. Putting his daughters or the President's life in jeapordy with a disease would have been much more heartwrenching as killing them off is actually probable.

I liked how they handled and wrote Almeda's betrayal and meltdown. I found it convincing. A trained agent would indeed have the discipline to spend years undercover to avenge a death of a loved one. I bet they pull him out of prison mothballs next season to go after the conspirators like they did with Nina Myers in the early seasons. No doubt they will need Almeda for information.

We'll see....


----------

